# 1:24 Standard Gauge Caboose Project



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the frame for the caboose at this stage of the project. I'm building the caboose as a display for a friend. The overall dimensions are 16 1/2" by 4 1/2".
I began with 4 pieces of basswood 1/4 by 1/2 by 16 1/4" for the side and center sills, 2 pieces 1/4 by 1/4 by 16" for the intermediate sills, 2 pieces 1/4 by 1/2 by 4 1/2" 
for the endsills, and about 60 pieces of 1/16 by 1/4 by 4 1/2" for the flooring. I notched the endsills to locate the side and center sills and notched the centersills to
locate the bolster planks with a router. All notches are 1/4 by 1/8". I then glued the frame together using the side, center, and end sills using tightbond red label glue.
After that set up I clamped 2 pieces of angle iron to my workbench to form a 90 degree square and laid out the floor planks,lined up the planks with a straightedge,
and applied glue to the top of the frame. I set the frame on the planks and placed weights on top and then placed a weight at the end of the lined up planks, pushing
inward until the planks were compressed and the last one lined up with the end of the frame. I set 2 more weights on top of the frame and let it set for about an half hour.
Next step was to add a steel weight between the centersills. This piece is 1/2 by 1/2" notched for the needlebeams and bolster planks and is just tight fit in place. I then 
added the intermediate sills.

I cut 2 needlebeams from 1/8 by 3/8" basswood 4 1/2" long notched 1/4 by 1/8" to fit over the side and center sills to keep everything aligned and glued in place. I added
a block 1/4 by 1/2 by1" for the main support for the K brake cylinder casting used from the Hartford flatcar short kit along with the queenposts. I then cut 2 bolster planks
from 1/8 by 1/4" basswood 4" long and set in place. I taped the sides and ends of the frame and painted with Rust-Oleum flat black in 4 coats spraying from each side and 
end to ensure good coverage in all corners.

I removed the bolster planks and started work on the truss rods. These are Hartford truss rods and turnbuckles set that come cored, tapped, and threaded, one side is 
right hand, the other left hand threads. I had drilled 1/16" holes in the endsills and placed the truss rods one end at a time thru the endsills. I used needlenose pliers to 
bend the rods at the queenposts and marked locations to make the bends at about the center of the bolsters so that the rods at these spots are against the bottom of
the floor. As you can see I have some work to do to get the rods to set on the queenposts which I'm hoping will happen when I apply the nuts and washers to the ends.

All for now

Bill


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Good project! I didn't realize that Hartford had the truss rod assemblies, I'll have to look into that for my own projects.


----------



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

Link to Hartford truss rod sets.

http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/product.sc?productId=151&categoryId=55

Bill


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

You can also find them at Ozark Miniatures


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

This is an interesting project you've started here, in wood no less. This is by far my preferred material.
If I may make a suggestion with regards to the truss rods, I find that if I'm making more than two or three of an Item I usually take the time to make a jig. It's often well worth it as they'll all turn out the same and you can fiddle with the jig until you're satisfied that the finished item will meet you acceptance criteria.
Look forward to watching your progress.
Cheers.


----------



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Harvey. I'll have to do that with my next projects that I've started. I have 4 frames assembled to be a gondola, pipe gondola, 
and 2 idler flats (6700 series) D&RGW narrow gauge in 1:24. I'll have to make 2 bending jigs for those as they are 16" and 15" long cars.
I also have 4 pair of Precision Scale trucks that I'm working on. Those of course will be 2 more topics to write about.

Have a good one.

Bill


----------



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

I had to make some repairs to the caboose frame after a cat at the shop knocked it off a shelf. No real damage to the frame, just knocked off some parts and the weight. I reinstalled the weight and attached the brake cylinder. 
I have to relocate some holes in the needlebeams for the air lines and brake rods and fill the rest with putty then reattach the needlebeams. I've taken measurements for the framework for the walls and have material marked out 
for the studwork. I'll try to get those cut tomorrow evening and begin assembly of the walls. That's it for now. 

Have a good one. 

Bill


----------

